# Jackson Hole



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Arguabley the gnarliest mountain in North America. Lot's of fall and you'll die terrain. Keystone is a pimple compared. Should be fun...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

damn i'm envious. i've been wanting to go out there for a while. i dont know whats holding me back. i have an invite for a free place to say when i go. sigh, maybe newxt year.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

What kind of level rider are you? 

I've been going every year since my second season. Out of the 20-30 days I might ride in a season, the four or five I ride in JH always improves my riding the most. If you're an intermediate, I say work it from riders left to right. Warm up on the intermediates on Apres Vous, get your groove on off the gondola and then, depending on conditions (powder or spring) try to go play in Dicks Ditch (natural half pipe) and the Hobacks (inbounds backcountry terrain). They're rated blacks but only cuz they're ungroomed. Anything steep doesn't last long and can be edged through if you're concerned.

There's good info here:

Guide to Skiing at Jackson Hole, Wyoming


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I'm definitely close to an expert rider if not there. I mean, I live in MN so it's not like we have much spectacular to ride here, but I've been snowboarding for the better part of a decade and I skied before that; so I know what I'm doing. I hiked up to 14,000 feet in one of Keystones back bowls last year, that's been my most intense snowboarding experience. So I think I'm well equipped for whatever Jackson Hole has to offer! Everything I hear about it is amazing :thumbsup:

*edit: Thought I'd mention that my avatar is at 14,000 in Keystone


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gotcha - wasn't sure what you meant when you said it was your "second time riding the mountains". 

You're gonna love it. Dicks Ditch and the Hobacks but there's much more, you'll see. Go man go!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Like no other....*

I had the best time this year in the Hole. I got a lot of shots from the Quicksilver Natural Selection Comp

Colin Langlois up and out of the Ditch 









My advice: If you're gonna do Backcountry, hire a guide! They'll make sure that you have a bekon and know how to use it. No need to "Fall and Die" as stated above by killclimbz. Route finding is key....:dunno:


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Suburban, that's a great shot. Were you also the photographer on the other photos on the link? I'm really diggin this one:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm Billy Bacon, the rest of the shots on snowrev were mostly from Jesse Brown, and Andrew Miller who are full time photographers. I was just the tour-guide and back-up filmer and photographer. 

We were in Vegas and heard about the sick "All Time" conditions. So the day the show ended we drove through the night to get there in time for the Comp. That was the best event I've ever been to.


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhhh man that all looks sooo sick!! I'm bummin so hard right now. The plan was for myself and 5 other guys to drive out there (from MN) in my bud's brother's Yukon... and now I hear the Yukon is unavailable to us. I think we've got one vehicle that we can use but it'll fit 3 guys tops.  and we're too poor to fly. 
I want to get out there so bad!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lift-ie-steeze said:


> Well I'm definitely close to an expert rider if not there. I mean, I live in MN so it's not like we have much spectacular to ride here, but I've been snowboarding for the better part of a decade and I skied before that; so I know what I'm doing. I hiked up to 14,000 feet in one of Keystones back bowls last year, that's been my most intense snowboarding experience. So I think I'm well equipped for whatever Jackson Hole has to offer! Everything I hear about it is amazing :thumbsup:
> 
> *edit: Thought I'd mention that my avatar is at 14,000 in Keystone


1. Keystone tops at at 12,408. All 14'ers in Colorado are on public lands except for one that is privately owned. No ski area has a Colorado 14'er within it's boundaries.

2. Keystone's terrain is in no way the same as what Jackson offers.

This is inbounds at Jackson. The fall and you die comment was not a joke.








^^^That is a beginner hard man's run. 
Comparing Keystone to Jackson is not a comparison is all. Not even in the same ballpark...


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> ^^^That is a beginner hard man's run.


It's funny when you talk to locals who've done Corbets a hundred times and say, "But there is some real scary stuff I can show you." No thanks...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Skiers right of the main Coulior (Corbets) before the hanging snowfield is S&S Coulior. I've looked in twice and said, "No Way" It's the slanted one with a mandatory drop in of 15'-30'


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bummed*

Well, definitely not going to the Hole any more. 
The other guys are still making the trip, they're just doing it in two cars, and the trip was already strappin me for cash. I can't handle two vehicles worth of gas. Pretty frikkin bummed out about it though. But on the bright side, now I'll get to ride in the jib fest at my local hill and be around for all the other 'spring fling' stuff they do.


----------

